# speedometer problem



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

hi i have a 89 240sx and the digital speedometer doesnt work at all. i bought the car this way so i wouldnt know of any things that happened that might have caused this problem. i read somewhere that this might be because of a bad speedo sensor (and im leaning towards this because the previous owner supposedly got a new clutch, and the shop might have messed with the sensor, which is located where the driveshaft meets the transmissiion). if anyone can help me out i would really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

ok look under your car at the transmission and see if all the wires are connected the one all the way in the back should be the speed sensor so check those wires very well. I did my clutch change and couldnt get it off so i cut it and then you can just get some connectors from radio shack and connect them back


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

does the speedo sensor look like a greasy short cylinder looking object with a cable running out of its side ?(which is located right after the transmission bracket thingy on the passenger side)

well i dont have access to a lift or anything so my check probably could have been a bit more thorough, but all the wires are connected from what i saw (i even used a mirror) i tugged the wires and everything to make sure.

any ideas ? corrections?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

just use a jack :thumbup:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i got some wheel ramps, if you need


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

lol. i might have to stop by ur house then


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

is it true that your speedometer goes of out whack when you get bigger tires. A friend of mine was telling this at work but I didn't think it would make a difference. Any thoughts


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

well if the overall diameter of the entire wheel gets larger then yes the speedometer does get messed up, because if u think about it ur tire would cover more distance per each rotation.

but going back to the point of this thread, does anyone have any suggestions on my speedometer problem


----------



## Rik (Oct 14, 2003)

*Speedometer Problems*



slideurride said:


> hi i have a 89 240sx and the digital speedometer doesnt work at all. i bought the car this way so i wouldnt know of any things that happened that might have caused this problem. i read somewhere that this might be because of a bad speedo sensor (and im leaning towards this because the previous owner supposedly got a new clutch, and the shop might have messed with the sensor, which is located where the driveshaft meets the transmissiion). if anyone can help me out i would really appreciate it. thanks


undefined
I have a 93 Nissan 240SX and My Speedometer would not work. When It got hot it might work. When it didn't my lights in the Guages would not work. No Cruise Control either. I got Fed up and I took the Guages out. Now all you do is take your Speedometer unit out of the Insert for the Guages. Have a good Electronics guy look at it and he should be able to find out what is bad for peanuts. I have the digital guage and a friend is working on mine. But in the Meantime I bought a new one, and guess what?? Everything works. I am still getting the old one fixed just in case someone needs one, I will sell it. They are very easy to take out and fix. BTW this the Infamous HUD setup. Beautiful at night . My 93 is a real Doll.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

hey rik i have a hud as well and my '89 shows all the same symptoms (hud doesnt work, speedo doesn't work [in both hot and cold weather], light turns on and off) 
i did a bunch of searches and i am still confused.

i dont feel like paying a shop to fix it for 300 bucks or i dont know how to solder either. 

i read that some people's fuel shuts off at 3200 rpm or something but that doesnt happen to me.

do u think i can just sawp in a cluster from a non hud 89 240 and have the speedo work.

i would really appreciate any easy/cost efficient solutions to my problem


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

89's and 90's didnt come with HUD, to my knowledge. somebody changed your dash out and never hooked shit up right is my guess. they didnt have digitals either. thats a 91 and up dash .


----------



## Rik (Oct 14, 2003)

slideurride said:


> hey rik i have a hud as well and my '89 shows all the same symptoms (hud doesnt work, speedo doesn't work [in both hot and cold weather], light turns on and off)
> i did a bunch of searches and i am still confused.
> 
> i dont feel like paying a shop to fix it for 300 bucks or i dont know how to solder either.
> ...


If you change to Analog you have to rewire your Harness. My HUD would not work either. My lights in the Dash would not and I had no cruise control. I would pull out the Gauges or the cluster and take out the Speedometer head and have someone test it. I had my Dash completely out and my car still drove. The only problem I had was the Tranny was not shifting in Auto. And would hang up in a lower gear. I would have to shut the car off and start it back up. To save some money pull the Speedometer head and have it tested. Any Electronics place can. You might be able to fix it for under 10 dollars. Mine controlled a lot of things. Don't go analog. TEST IT.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

don't mean to hi-jack the thread but I'm in the middle of changing out my IPA (instrument panel assembly) and HUD (heads up display) and the HUD still doesn't work but at least the IPA lights up although the temp guage goes all the way up now. Would there be any problems in using the same set-up from a 91 into a 93? Everthing seems the same about them and I was told it came out of a twin cam like mine is. Am I missing something...what do I need to know?


----------



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

hey kelso my 89 has a hud, it was probably an option back then. although its possible it was put in after i suppose, my whole interior is like brand new, no cracks, very few scratches and working hud. kind of strange/rare for an 89. course i have the rust to make up for it.


----------



## Rik (Oct 14, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> don't mean to hi-jack the thread but I'm in the middle of changing out my IPA (instrument panel assembly) and HUD (heads up display) and the HUD still doesn't work but at least the IPA lights up although the temp guage goes all the way up now. Would there be any problems in using the same set-up from a 91 into a 93? Everthing seems the same about them and I was told it came out of a twin cam like mine is. Am I missing something...what do I need to know?


If its HUD , I would try it. I WOULD not try to go from HUD to Analog. I tried and I would of had to do Harness rewireing and other changes. I bought a New HUD for $ 199.00 and that fixed everything. Tranny shifting ok, now,
lights work and at night it looks good, with all the lights. I have a friend that into Electronics and he is going to fix my old Digital Speedometer. Something had to burn out, we didn't find any bad soldering anywhere.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Might have a bad vehicle speed sensor


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah I got one a new cluster and HUD off of ebay for 175 bucks and he was local. I hooked it up and I'm good to go now. except what was really weird is that I had a Blown audio fuse that kept the working one from working. I couldn't believe it but when I changed the fuse the new cluster and HUD lit up!! It seems top be working good so far. Oh the guy who sold it to me has an 89 with the same exact set-up as my 93 and it worked on his too. WE swapped just to make sure.

I checked all the circuits and everything on my old one and the only seeming not working was the circuit board on the back of the digital speedo side. Where the heads up plugs into. If whatevers bad on you isn't bad on mine then maybe we can swap parts so we can have an extra cluster laying around to sell or whatever.


----------



## GRimaceIVXX (Dec 27, 2004)

*wha*

whats up with the factory defect it seems like in some cases it could be trouble but my inst.panel works more than my speedo thst just started to work now in he winter time and i got it in april so i dont know whats up but my crusie control works.what about the heater and air lights mine are always out.I think there's some 240 friggin fairy that mess with the wires.One time i was drivin along and the speedo and inst panal turned on i swear it was one of the happiest moments in my life i was screaming down the freeway i realized i drive to fast as well but is there such thing? :cheers:


----------



## nautical_sx (Jan 7, 2005)

*sup*



slideurride said:


> hi i have a 89 240sx and the digital speedometer doesnt work at all. i bought the car this way so i wouldnt know of any things that happened that might have caused this problem. i read somewhere that this might be because of a bad speedo sensor (and im leaning towards this because the previous owner supposedly got a new clutch, and the shop might have messed with the sensor, which is located where the driveshaft meets the transmissiion). if anyone can help me out i would really appreciate it. thanks


did u find the problem to ur digital speedometer. well if u found the problem can u help me. i have a problem to with, it starts but it turns off in like 20 minutes.n disappears.what could be the problem?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

go to Kaidosports.com they sell stuff to fix your HUD problem.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

My 89 had HUD and it never worked. I loved just having the huge tach right in the middle of the dash. Screw fixing it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Donavin said:


> hey kelso my 89 has a hud, it was probably an option back then. although its possible it was put in after i suppose, my whole interior is like brand new, no cracks, very few scratches and working hud. kind of strange/rare for an 89. course i have the rust to make up for it.



LOL. My 89 has HUD also. I don't know if it was swapped out (probably since my title say odometer fraud....) but, I bought the car the way it is. I thought the HUD was available in 89?


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

hey guys, its been a while since i started this thread....( i totally forgot i was subscribed to this forum  )
well, to answer nautical, I have not found out a solution to my non-functioning digital speedo/hud/instrument panel lights. back in the day, all these things would start working if my car warmed up, but now, these things never work. To top off my problems, my fuel cuts off at 3000-4000 rpm in 3rd 4th and 5th gears and the check engine light goes on. Well the fuel cut off thing got on my nerves and i took it to a shop (cuz haphazardly cutting wires didn't seem like the way to go) and the mechanic basically told me that he didn't know what was wrong with the car and according to the code diagnosis, the fuel cut off problem is a result of the speedometer! 
so...... basically, i have gotten used to driving without a speedo, and it's really not much of a problem as long as you keep ur eyes open for cops on open stretches of road. but for the fuel cut off thing, i'm thinking of going to a dealer, and paying the $$$ to get all this crap sorted out. 

o ya, someone posted earlier that their audio fuse went out, and all their problems were solved when they replaced it... well i bet my audio fuse is probably out, cuz when i plug in the power cable into my pioneer head unit there is no response...also all the wires connecting the head unit to the speakers have been haphazardly cut up before i got the car... so this might have shorted a fuse.

so, if you guys know how to solve this seemingly common issue. let me know before i go to the dealer and pay them my arm and leg


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

The radio went on and off with my head lights when I grounded my instrumant panel. Grounding the panel from the digital speed tach was the only way to get them to light up at the time.


----------

